# Mid day wood ducks



## bnew17 (Dec 5, 2013)

Will wood ducks stay in the pond, or wherever they come into in the morning, all day until its time for them to head to roost? Assuming they are left undisturbed and not run out.


----------



## KrazyLegs (Dec 5, 2013)

Maybe.


----------



## jay sullivent (Dec 5, 2013)

I say yes


----------



## T-N-T (Dec 5, 2013)

I have seen them stay long periods in the same spot in the swamp while deer hunting.  Also seen them come and go.


----------



## little rascal (Dec 5, 2013)

*No*

they will fly out to the feeder creeks in search for water oaks etc. People don't seem to understand that some of those daylight pond's are the roost sometimes. Woodies feed a lot at night, sometimes those daylight ponds are their roost.


----------



## jay sullivent (Dec 5, 2013)

bnew17 said:


> Will wood ducks stay in the pond, or wherever they come into in the morning, all day until its time for them to head to roost? Assuming they are left undisturbed and not run out.





Why do you ask?
Hope you don't think a mid day hunt will work


----------



## bnew17 (Dec 6, 2013)

no i dont plan on hunting them mid day........

The reason i ask is sometimes i go by a pond late 3-4pm and they are there, but sometimes they aren't. I feel they are coming every morning but was not sure how long they will actually stay in a pond they come to first light


----------



## jay sullivent (Dec 6, 2013)

People have been trying to figure out what ducks do for years
It's kinda like trying to figure out how many licks it takes to get to the center of a tootsie pop


----------



## WOODSWIZE (Dec 6, 2013)

In over 30 years of hunting the same beaver ponds and creeks, I have found that SOMETIMES the birds stay all day feeding up the creeks after landing early, flying in from their roost. An then SOMETIMES this is reversed by the same area turning into a roosting area. I do know on my areas the birds WILL change their roost from season to season, or during the season if to much pressure is put on them.


----------



## T-N-T (Dec 6, 2013)

jay sullivent said:


> People have been trying to figure out what ducks do for years
> It's kinda like trying to figure out how many licks it takes to get to the center of a tootsie pop



3
The owl figured that out a while back.

I have seen wood ducks in the swamp swim up and climb up on a log and go to sleep.  Maybe 9 or 10 in the morning while I deer hunt.  I often feel like doing that same at work at this time.  I think late morning is a good time to be lazy.


----------



## jay sullivent (Dec 6, 2013)

TopherAndTick said:


> 3
> The owl figured that out a while back.
> 
> I have seen wood ducks in the swamp swim up and climb up on a log and go to sleep.  Maybe 9 or 10 in the morning while I deer hunt.  I often feel like doing that same at work at this time.  I think late morning is a good time to be lazy.



Two pm is sleepy time for me!
Makes the wife mad as heck on weekends when I nap like a two year old!


----------



## T-N-T (Dec 6, 2013)

jay sullivent said:


> Two pm is sleepy time for me!
> Makes the wife mad as heck on weekends when I nap like a two year old!



Haters gonna hate.


----------

